# Règner en hérétiques



## Voce

Salve a tutti.
Sto traducendo un testo sui profughi siriani in Turchia e ho un problema con l'espressione: "Règnent en hérétiques" riferita a chi vive un islam che non rispetta i dettami dello Stato islamico (ISIS).

La frase originale è la seguente:
"Ceuxqui soutiennent une compréhension contradictoire de l’islam, ycompris ceux qui sont affiliés avec des groupes rebellesconcurrents, *règnent en hérétiques*".

Io ho tradotto parafrasando a modo mio l'espressione, ma sarei lieto se qualcuno del forum potesse consigliarmi una traduzione più letterale.

La mia traduzione:
"Coloroche sostengono una interpretazione contraddittoria dell'islam,compresi coloro che sono affiliati a gruppi ribelli concorrenti, *sonoconsiderai eretici*".

Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Un'espressione strana, ma mi sa che hai ragione in quanto al significato. La sfumatura secondo me (ma devo stare attento a non sbagliare come la scorsa volta) sarebbe che sono ritenuti eretici da tutti, altrimenti non capirei.
Un saluto
Matou
PS. Se il tempo non stringe troppo, aspetta un altro parere


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Matou! Sì, in effetti la tua osservazione mi ha reso più chiaro il concetto e penso perciò di poterlo lasciare così. Grazie ancora. Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Voce  et bizz à toi, mon cher Matou  

Solo un'idea (vaga!), ma mi viene in mente "traiter _en_ ami/e" e "traiter _en _hérétique/s): si potrebbe pensare ad un'eventuale resa simile a "regnano da/come eretici", nel senso "sono re/maestri tra gli eretici"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao cara Anna 
Devo confessarti che non ho ancora pienemente capito il significato dell'espressione francese (), quindi ritengo possibile la tua interpretazione.
Tanti bizz a te, come sempre


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie mille per la risposta,  Matou! 

P.S.: Bizz, toujours! Toujours bizz à toi, Matou!


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Anja.Ann (e ciao di nuovo Matou)! Anch'io avevo pensato alla resa che proponi, ma mi suonava male in italiano e per finire ho lasciato come ho scritto all'inizio della discussione. Credo che il senso sia stato comunque reso correttamente. Grazie e ciao.


----------

